# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Lion mouhatsuryoko innovative waar?

## shiva,s hair

hallo allemaal
wie kan mij meer vertellen over dit product lion mouhatsuryoko innovative of is het een legende? wat zijn de resultaten ?en waar kan ik het kopen ?Nederland of Belgie? thanks

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=217 en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=212 staat wel info...

----------

